# NOS MXL 63cm



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got this today from GVH Bikes. I was surfing the web when I found it. I probably paid a premium for it, but it's a 63cm frame and I haven't come across one for a while in that size. It seems a customer had it on lay-away for awhile, finally got it and then returned after holding on to it for some time

It really looks good in person and I can't wait to get it out for a ride this weekend. It will be my first Merckx, My LBS tried to talk me into one 5 years ago and at the time it was out of my budget, but I'm at different place now and figured what the heck.

I am going to build it up with Record 10 speed and Omega Strada Hardox rims with Record hubs.


----------



## tom6897 (Oct 28, 2006)

Beautiful frame good luck with the build. I saw this frame a few weeks ago and thought about picking it up myself. Please posts pics when you complete this project.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

So here it is all built and waiting for a ride tomorrow morning. The stem and bars are temporary until I get it dialed in. Weighs 20.3 without pedals.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

that looks great. Every once in a while I see a MX Leader around my place here (Seattle). It's great to have a new gruppo on an old frame like that. They ride great.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*doesn't look that OS*

my guess it is a 2005, one of the last 100 made
check the BB see if there are serial #s on both bottom left and right of the BB


----------



## force (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice. I've got the same frame, but in a 62. You will love it. I don't think I will ever get rid of mine.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> my guess it is a 2005, one of the last 100 made
> check the BB see if there are serial #s on both bottom left and right of the BB


It is a 2005, #58 of 100 judging by the BB.

I only did a quick 25 miles this AM, but it sure was nice. I suspect the wheelset though may have something to do with it as my usual wheels are a pair of Eurus'. However, it still felt better then my current bike (which is made of OX Platinum) and the set of Mavic Reflex tubulars I sometimes run.

The cockpit is about 1.5cm shorter than my current bike so I am gonna change the stem out from the current 120 to a 130 in the near future.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JM714 said:


> It is a 2005, #58 of 100 judging by the BB.
> 
> I only did a quick 25 miles this AM, but it sure was nice. I suspect the wheelset though may have something to do with it as my usual wheels are a pair of Eurus'. However, it still felt better then my current bike (which is made of OX Platinum) and the set of Mavic Reflex tubulars I sometimes run.
> 
> The cockpit is about 1.5cm shorter than my current bike so I am gonna change the stem out from the current 120 to a 130 in the near future.


How tall are you where you need a 130 stem? You must have a long torso or long arms or both. 

Great looking build, btw. I'm intrigued by why you went with the threadless setup. I know that fork is threaded.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

innergel said:


> How tall are you where you need a 130 stem? You must have a long torso or long arms or both.
> 
> Great looking build, btw. I'm intrigued by why you went with the threadless setup. I know that fork is threaded.


I'm six five with pretty long arms. I am gonna play around with stem lengths to see where I'm at. My shop is letting me play around with bars and stems till I get it dialed in.

In 2004 and 2005 the bike came with a threadless steertube: http://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/shop/merckx_loadhome.cgi?file=merckx.html


----------



## road-rage (May 28, 2009)

Kinda reminds me of a gorilla....

the bike looks CLEAN!! I never thought about Mercx frames until Chavanel had a couple good days last week, looks nice.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

innergel said:


> I'm intrigued by why you went with the threadless setup. I know that fork is threaded.


All the reissue frames from 2005 were 1" threadless. Makes it kind of a pain to find stems since few make 1" threadless stems anymore, but they are available. 

Great looking build and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

kjmunc said:


> All the reissue frames from 2005 were 1" threadless. Makes it kind of a pain to find stems since few make 1" threadless stems anymore, but they are available.
> 
> Great looking build and hope you enjoy it!


My MXL has a threadless 1" fork. Those reducer shims work great. You can't even tell it's on there, esp. if you run a spacer or two. So your stem options are wide open.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

JM714 said:


> I just got this today from GVH Bikes. I was surfing the web when I found it. I probably paid a premium for it, but it's a 63cm frame and I haven't come across one for a while in that size. It seems a customer had it on lay-away for awhile, finally got it and then returned after holding on to it for some time
> 
> It really looks good in person and I can't wait to get it out for a ride this weekend. It will be my first Merckx, My LBS tried to talk me into one 5 years ago and at the time it was out of my budget, but I'm at different place now and figured what the heck.
> 
> I am going to build it up with Record 10 speed and Omega Strada Hardox rims with Record hubs.


How tall are you and what's your inseam?


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

6 foot 5 with a 37.5 inch inseam.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*mine too*



innergel said:


> My MXL has a threadless 1" fork. Those reducer shims work great. You can't even tell it's on there, esp. if you run a spacer or two. So your stem options are wide open.


but I have a 3T 1" Threadless Mutant
I have another 1" Silver Threadless stem (NOS ControlTec I think) 
I'm glad all my parts are silver


----------

